# Buffalo area first snow fall!!! Maybe...



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT
SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SATURDAY EVENING.

* LOCATIONS: HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF
NORTHERN ERIE AND GENESEE COUNTIES. THERE REMAINS SOME
UNCERTAINTY AS TO HOW FAR NORTH THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL
EXTEND. IT IS POSSIBLE THAT HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL MOVE
NORTH TOWARDS THE BUFFALO METRO AREA AND BATAVIA AT TIMES.

* TIMING: LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP FRIDAY AFTERNOON
AND CONTINUE THROUGH SATURDAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS: SNOW ACCUMULATIONS MAY EXCEED ONE FOOT IN AREAS
WHERE LAKE EFFECT SNOW PERSISTS THE LONGEST.:bluebounc

* WINDS: WEST TO SOUTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS TO 40
MPH ARE EXPECTED PRODUCING BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.

* VISIBILITIES: VISIBILITIES MAY BE REDUCED TO NEAR ZERO AT TIMES
IN VERY HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucky azz!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah dont hold your breath. Our forecast has changed 2 or 3 times in the last day or two. As usual they have no idea what to expect. Accuweather says a whole lot of snow and the local says maybe an inch or two. Now our local guys are using the ol' stand by of wind direction, bla, bla, bla. I have very little faith in forecasting until its that day. Good luck.


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

ya exactly brian over the last two years there has been countless number of times our weather people have said major snow storm and nothing to very little has happened. must be great to be a weather guy only job you can be wrong at every day and still have a job!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Indianfallsfire;1126009 said:


> ya exactly brian over the last two years there has been countless number of times our weather people have said major snow storm and nothing to very little has happened. must be great to be a weather guy only job you can be wrong at every day and still have a job!!!


I hear ya. The worst Ive ever been burned by the local forecast was about 3 years ago. They called for "a dusting to an inch" and we ended up with 14", honest to God's truth. Talk about a last minute scramble! At least everyone else saw the same forecast so there wasn't much complaining from customer's, in fact they were sympathetic. I'm going to hire a couple insomniacs to watch the weather at night for me,lol


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

ouch wow I could only wish for that here unfortunately its always the opposite here they call for a lot and get none


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

They are saying anything that we get is going to be heavy and wet. Just how i like to test out the equipment for the first push of the year. 

Indainfalls, where are you at out in Corfu? I grew up in Akron, in fact, on Akron Rd where the Indian Falls fire company is. . .


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

BGehl thats awesome I am right in the village of corfu and volunteer at indian falls fire. Oh ya my favorite kinda storm I guess you find the weak link if any in our equipment early not sure if thats good or bad. best luck and LET IT SNOW


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats for sure. Best of luck to you. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Indianfallsfire (Jan 5, 2010)

thank you pm replied to and the company truck I made mention of in that pm can be used for "non company" plowing have the owners permission so dont hesitate if you ever need anything either


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

You never know we might have some white stuff, but cant always count on the weaher man....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I wonder if it ever snowed on that day since this thread is from 2010!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1370382 said:


> I wonder if it ever snowed on that day since this thread is from 2010!


LOL :laughing: I started replying to a post a few weeks ago and I thought I better check the date b/c I thought I saw it before.....yeah Sept. 2009 LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

now I remember,6 days later we ended up with 40 inches of snow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

grandview;1370440 said:


> now I remember,6 days later we ended up with 40 inches of snow.


I think we're in for more of the same this year. If I need a hand wanna make the 1.5hr trip.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

good timing though!...predicted 2-10 inches...barely got one....


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

*Nice old thread.*

There is no snow predicted for the rest of 2011!!!

I left half of our order of salt the distributor, and at this rate i'm going to pick up only half of it, and a check.

Seasonal is great and all but, we also do emergency for the city and are leaving that idiot Mayor of ours with way to much cash on his hands for new $7500.00 Basketball nets and Re-designating every street in the city as Martin Luther King Way, Al Sharpton Way, Rosa Parks Way, Etc.

Sorry about the rant i'm bored. hahahha.


----------

